# Westgate Vacation Villas - is it bad?



## Born2Travel (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got an exchange for 4/8 to WVV but even though it has a good II rating, the reviews don't seem to be very good.  I just called and there aren't any other 2BR's available so we need to decide before COB today if we want to pass on this one.  Fear is there might not be anything else since it's within 60 days.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Born2Travel said:


> Just got an exchange for 4/8 to WVV but even though it has a good II rating, the reviews don't seem to be very good.  I just called and there aren't any other 2BR's available so we need to decide before COB today if we want to pass on this one.  Fear is there might not be anything else since it's within 60 days.



The Villas are a bit hit & miss. The miserable part is that the King doesn't use the money collected from the owners for maintenance & repairs of those villas but redirects it to new construction or repairs of new buildings they failed to build correctly. IF there is a few dollars left they may put it toward the Villas but far from all of them.  Many still have 20 year (usually ripped) vinyl ("leather like") sofas and rusted appliances along with a look& design that was cheap & dated in the 80's.  But the grounds are nice, the amenities plentiful (bit you'll only find a empty hole & oncrete bases where the long promised water park SHOULD be) so overall it can be an OK vacation if you don't over concentrate on the unit.  Oh, and avoid ANY sales people. As you may have read here they are the worst & relentless. We always schedule our "update" for the last day of our stay (or the day after - they never seem to notice) after 10AM and are safely out by the time they make the pleading phone calls to the now empty unit. All week we just repeat "we're already scheduled" and we unplug the phones. 

If you go enjoy. There are worse places to stay & worse locations.


----------



## talkamotta (Feb 17, 2012)

My unit is VVA11.  This unit has always been  very good.  It is large and has cathedral ceilings with a loft.  

The biggest negative of Westgate is the sales staff.  Just stay away from them.  No matter how they try to lure  you into a sales meeting or owners update or great gifts.  Its not worth it. 

I have enjoyed Westgate for many years I hope you do too.


----------



## jennyc (Feb 27, 2012)

*westgate v v*

i agree with talkamotta ...westgate is great!!! if you are a visitor. i am not an owner but have talked to a few of them. they do not bother you to do the tour at all if you reserve on line or calling them. but once you agree either way to do the timeshare tour..they will hold you to it. we have enjoyed our time there for the last few years and think it has alot to offer for a quick vaca get away. enjoy!!!


----------



## chriskre (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd keep my eyes out for a re-exchange. 
I've stayed at this resort a few times but it's never been thru an exchange, but a DAE bonus week that only cost me $79 a week, so how could I complain.  If I was doing an exchange then I probably would not have been so happy about this place.  

The units are huge and have everything you need but the plumbing backs up, the furniture is old formica, the mattresses have seen better days:zzz:  and yes, those hunter green sofas and mirrored walls are dated.  If you don't mind the Miami vice era colors then you'll be fine.  They do keep what they have in pretty decent shape, but old is old and even when it's clean it's not as inviting as newly remodeled.  

The pools were fine, the resort staff were nice and accomodating, they fixed the plumbing issues quickly and you can park right outside your unit.  You have a nice screen lanai that overlooks nothing, but it's big and nice for having breakfast on the terrace.  I use Westgate as my "I don't want to spend alot of money, but don't want to stay in a Kissimmee motel" place to go.  I've never stayed the whole week.


----------



## Kola29 (Mar 2, 2012)

Born2Travel said:


> Just got an exchange for 4/8 to WVV but even though it has a good II rating, the reviews don't seem to be very good.  I just called and there aren't any other 2BR's available so we need to decide before COB today if we want to pass on this one.  Fear is there might not be anything else since it's within 60 days.



Consider the facts:
 a) WVV is one of the largest T/S resorts in Orlando area. Thousands of owners have stayed there over the years as well as thousands of exchangers. And how many reviews have you seen that "don't seem to be very good "?  There will always be people that don't like too many mirrors, green sofas, etc. 
b) There were many phases to building up that resort. Most buildings are of different styles built at different times. Its impossible to apply one and the same yardstick to all. You don't know which building you will get. The same or similar criticism would apply to most, if not all, Orlando resorts. I can say that from experience,  over the years we have stayed in at least ten different Orlando resorts, including several Marriott's, HGVC, Vistana, etc. 
c) Indeed, Westgate sales crew can be nasty, but its up to you and everyone to draw a firm line. Not interested, period. Full stop, end of problem. Too many people who complain about aggressive sales staff *volunteered to listen *to their songs in order to earn a bonus. They should at least admit if their free dinner, courtesy of Westgate sales staff, was worth the trouble.


----------



## mrsg00fy (Mar 11, 2012)

We stayed at the Westgate Vacation Villas using a skyauction certificate in August. We were put in an older unit with a pool view. The unit was ok.....but it was OLD. The kitchen in particular had all formica cabinets and counters. The cabinets had this wierd metal edge on it........they were very dated looking. The furniture was ok. The televisions were old. The bathrooms were very dated looking too. 

However, it was clean and fine for us to lay our heads for a few days. We did not stay the full week.

My sister stayed in the town center phase and the unit was large and new with fancy cabinets, flat screen tvs, etc. She did not buy through skyauction but a friend gave her the unit for the week. 

At the time, I had paid $249 for the week. I would have been disappointed to pay full price there. We've stayed at Vistana and Grande Vista before.....and those resorts I'd recommend highly.


----------



## richardm (Mar 11, 2012)

I've rented the 2br loft villas (sleep ten) at WVV several times and I've never had a complaint. It's an older resort, but so are many other properties in Orlando and Daytona.  If you are expecting a brand new resort like Bonnet Creek or Park Soleil you will be disappointed, but otherwise I don't think you'll have any problems. 

I do recommend you avoid any and all sales presentations.


----------

